# 9 month old 2nd season already??



## Pimzilla (May 1, 2011)

Hi,

I have a 9,5 month old miniature schnauzer girl. She first came into season 2,5 months ago which seems quite normal to me. But yesterday she started getting a lot of attention from male dogs we met and today a castrated male dog tried to mount her plus she was licking all morning when I tried to sleep, same signs as last time.

Is this normal for a young dog to be irregular this way? 2,5 months between seems very weird, has anyone else had a similar experience or should I worry?

Thanks


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

It may be a false heat, in which case she'll exhibit a lot of the signs of heat but never actually bleed. Some of the breeders on this site will know more.


----------



## Pimzilla (May 1, 2011)

Ah thank you! I hope that's it. Makes me feel a bit calmer knowing that could happen, will search more info about it.


----------



## Pimzilla (May 1, 2011)

Does anyone know more about this?
The info I find seem to apply to spayed females primarily.


----------

